# Replacing Vent Top



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi When cleaning my van today just prior to leaving for the weekend I noticed a hairline cracK in the plastic cover of one of the Vents. Can these be replaced wthout having to renew the whole vent cover and mechanism? Cheers Andy


----------

